# Wankel's Hardware



## MarcF (Jan 25, 2019)

11 x 15 
Watercolor
There was a Chinese restaurant we used to go to before concerts at the 92nd St Y,

on 3rd Ave between 88th and 89th Streets.

In Manhattan, of course.

I used to love the buildings across the street.

One exceptionally nice day I snapped a pic - this was years ago.

Nowadays, when I'm looking for my next painting, I look at these pics I took years ago.

That's where I get a lot of my inspiration.

Think about it - no matter how nice a pic is - especially in your computer, how often are you going to look at it?

When I do a painting of that pic, for awhile I inhabit that world.

I was back on 3rd Ave, looking at that blue building and the hardware store,

(which is still there as of this writing).

MF


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

The work matches the philosophy. Well done on both! 👍


----------



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Good job! I miss those kind of places. They were America.


----------

